# exchange rate



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

what dollar/euro exchange rate do you use.Can you use the daily one or is there one place you have to go to get the good one.

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I use this site for converting pesos to dollars (I'm in Mexico). As best I can tell, it's updated quarterly:
Treasury Reporting Rates of Exchange


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you really want to do things up right, you can use the daily exchange rates for the precise dates that each transaction took place. Practically speaking, however, most folks use an average rate for the year. The IRS website has some "official" average rates: Yearly Average Currency Exchange Rates

Or take a look at the info pamphlet the Paris IRS office puts out each year: http://photos.state.gov/libraries/france/5/irs/2011taxbooklet.pdf
Cheers,
Bev


----------

